
Ask HN: What are your favorite Golang books? - whoisjohnkid
I have been a heavy go practitioner over the last few years and think it’s time to level up using some theory. If you’ve read a book on Golang that you enjoyed feel free to share.
======
preslavrachev
I personally found "Go in Practice" really good. What makes this book
different is that it is very hands on. Rather than teaching the Go syntax, it
goes directly into some practical aspects of everyday software, and explains
them from the perspective of the language.

You can check it out on Amazon
([https://amzn.to/2YLsBiN](https://amzn.to/2YLsBiN)) and support my humble
contribution to the blogging world. Thanks!

